# Show jumping



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never REALLY shown before i've done a few at the barn but this april im gonna be going to a acual show and is there a certin pattern for the jumps and how do u remember it??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

there is normally a pattern. it is good to walk the pattern without your horse for strides and memory. :wink:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

do they show u the pattern or something how do u know what the pattern is....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> do they show u the pattern or something how do u know what the pattern is....



Yes, they'll set up a course and draw it out, and post that drawing for you to memorize. You will be disqualified if you go off course.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, at least 30 minutes before (but usually that morning) they post the course out on piece of paper (usually by the in-gate) where everyone can see it. It has a little diagram of the arena/jumps and numbers by the jumps so you know which ones to jump and in what order (and what direction).

what are you showing in? (where are you from?)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be showing in a hunters course and Im from maine 

so they have a paper by the gate... Any tips on how to memorize it??


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Fortunately the hunter courses are the easiest to remember! (since you labeled this "show jumping" I was wondering if you were from europe and I have no idea how they do things there!) It's not like in the jumpers where you have to jump one fence, make a tight to another one, roll back... etc. 

Here are some definitions you probably know, but just in case I'm going to put them here anyways so you know what I'm talking about!

Line- 2 (usually 2, sometimes more) jumps in a row, often around 4-6 strides apart
Single- an individual jump that's not a part of a line
Outside- a line or single that's ridden parallel to the longside of the fence
Diagonal- a line or single where you have to turn off the rail and ride from one corner to the corner diagonally from you. 

So a lot of the beginner level hunter coarses (is it safe to assume you're going to be starting off at a beginner level?) are pretty simple and there shouldn't be too many jumps in there. In fact, in several of the arenas they often only have something like 2 outside lines, a diagonal line, and a diagonal single. Maybe another random single in there. A course would be something like, Outside line, diagonal line, diagonal single, outside line. I've even seen some that were, outside, outside, outside, outside! Yeah, basically they just went around and around on the rail! So when I look at the course diagram I repeat it to myself over and over again, outside, outside, diagonal, diagonal (or whatever the course is). Remember the first jump because here's a hint, let's just say that you go down an outside line. What other options do you have? They aren't going to make you do any tight or difficult turns. So either the other outside line or one of the diagonal lines. Does that make sense? Your options are limited! So stand there a while at the gate and just picture yourself going over every fence in the order that you're supposed to. Here's the hard part, you'll probably be doing a couple of courses! So once you finish one course, erase it from your mind completely! You'll definately get the hang of it quick. And if you go off course? Oh well, it's happened to everyone at some point! Good luck!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thxs  well when april comes around ill have a few more questions i bet and ill tell u how things go and hopefully have some pictures


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Definately keep us updated and take lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

The naming system that upnover talked about is really helpful. I always memorize using the terms she described. For a hunter course, they'll typically send you outside, diagonal, outside, diagonal. Equitation courses are a little more difficult, but you shouldn't have to face anything to crazy in beginner classes. Another phrase to keep in mind is "home." You either take the jumps "towards home" or "away from home." Home is always the gate where you enter the ring. 

Other tips for memorizing lines....

Outside the ring as you are waiting your turn, visualize yourself taking the course as you look at the jumps. 

Bring along a show mom or trainer who can quiz you.

Don't be afraid to point and use your finger to trace the course or point at the jumps in order.

Make sure you study the course and know it, but don't stress yourself out. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hunter courses are easy to remember as the are always the same thing. Whether you compete in Hunters or Jumpers repeating the course to yourself out loud saying the colors of the fence helps your brain take in the information visualized.

"red vertical turning right to the green combinations with crocodiles then right to the square purple oxer......"


----------

